# Expert Probiotic Info



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI PDF FormatExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------

